# Hello



## stb_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey,
Thanks for having me. Here is my backgrounder: 

Having acted in his first Haunted House when he was 9, David has a lifelong attachment to this industry. After graduating from the University of Texas at Austin in 2000 with a degree in Public Relations and a strong minor in Business Foundations, David quickly landed job in Web Design and Communications at a local company. After 5 strong years of experience in dealing with everything from email campaigns to Web Design to Press Conferences he is more than ready to take on the new challenges of the Haunted Attractions industry and has finally reached a point in his career where he can give back to the obsession that has given so much happiness to him.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well Hi, to the company or David or ? Why is this written in second person?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome... to everyone?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i thought it was 3rd person...........?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

First person is I and Me, third person would be like Clay talking like this. Clay really like to talk in the third person.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

WElcome to the street


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, what he said 

Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

ditto!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Velcome, to de Unpleasant Street. Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the boards


----------

